# Edgewater



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Hard time.... Had a double right out of the gate then 4 hours of nothing.
marks everywhere..... Just no taker's. tried everything.... got out of there just before the blow.
Fish are there just didn't like my program. 
Going to give it a shot Friday so will keep you posted.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Wilddav said:


> Hard time.... Had a double right out of the gate then 4 hours of nothing.
> marks everywhere..... Just no taker's. tried everything.... got out of there just before the blow.
> Fish are there just didn't like my program.
> Going to give it a shot Friday so will keep you posted.


did you try drifting with bottom bouncers ? I easily could have had my limit if I could have kept them on. was hard to get a good hookset with my ultralight and all that wind. the walleye were just smashing it


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

alumadude said:


> did you try drifting with bottom bouncers ? I easily could have had my limit if I could have kept them on. was hard to get a good hookset with my ultralight and all that wind. the walleye were just smashing it


How deep where you fishing with the BB dude? That sounds like some fun. 
I saw a bunch of boats north and east of the gold coast on Saturday. Were you in that pack? I was up in 12' to 18' of water catching walleye on hair jigs. It was fun for sure.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Bluewalleye said:


> How deep where you fishing with the BB dude? That sounds like some fun.
> I saw a bunch of boats north and east of the gold coast on Saturday. Were you in that pack? I was up in 12' to 18' of water catching walleye on hair jigs. It was fun for sure.


i was In 18 to 26 fow. no I wasn't in the pack I try to stay away from packs anyhow I put in at wildwood


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Meat is doing well off GC in the super skinny.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Pulled 2 limits this afternoon from 3-7pm. Bandits 80’ off the boards. All fish were 21”-24” expect one pig 31” spawned out female. 
Had to work for them. Lots of marks and a a surprising amount of boat traffic for a Friday. I am sure this weekend will be a zoo. 
Water is still pretty stained inside of 45’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHKmate (Jun 18, 2016)

Fishing better in the mud or clearer water?


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone out by the Gold Coast? Catching anything trolling spoons yet?





Wilddav said:


> Hard time.... Had a double right out of the gate then 4 hours of nothing.
> marks everywhere..... Just no taker's. tried everything.... got out of there just before the blow.
> Fish are there just didn't like my program.
> Going to give it a shot Friday so will keep you posted.


Did 


Wilddav said:


> Hard time.... Had a double right out of the gate then 4 hours of nothing.
> marks everywhere..... Just no taker's. tried everything.... got out of there just before the blow.
> Fish are there just didn't like my program.
> Going to give it a shot Friday so will keep you posted.





Wilddav said:


> Hard time.... Had a double right out of the gate then 4 hours of nothing.
> marks everywhere..... Just no taker's. tried everything.... got out of there just before the blow.
> Fish are there just didn't like my program.
> Going to give it a shot Friday so will keep you posted.





Wilddav said:


> Hard time.... Had a double right out of the gate then 4 hours of nothing.
> marks everywhere..... Just no taker's. tried everything.... got out of there just before the blow.
> Fish are there just didn't like my program.
> Going to give it a shot Friday so will keep you posted.


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone doing anything out by the Gold Coast trolling spoons yet?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Paul Frick said:


> Anyone doing anything out by the Gold Coast trolling spoons yet?


I haven't tried spoons yet. I was doing really good up shallow the past 2 weeks, but that dried up this weekend. And then I started trolling with everyone else just north of gold coast and west toward rocky river. Did pretty good there Friday, but gave it a try this morning and didn't even get a pull back. Did mark some fish but not nearly as many as I did on Friday. I hope that doesn't mean what we used to get out of Cleveland. 2 or 3 weeks of great fishing then they are gone. Hope some others had better luck then I did.....


----------



## MONEYFISH (Feb 23, 2005)

Caught 2 tickets out of Edgewater by noon today. Caught our 12 yesterday but it took a lot longer. Bandits 58 to 95 back no weight. 1.9 mph 42-47 FOW. Marking fish like my fish finder was in demo mode but only a few of the pods were biting and had to stay on them. Marked a lot of fish 30-35' feet deep tried to get them to go on dipsies and inline weights but no takers only the flat lines produced.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The temp swings make a huge difference in being successful catching. One day blows south..(good) then next day turns out of the north or east cooling and turning the water, turns them right off. It's tougher fishing right now east then it is west due to that. Another 10 degrees and it will be on everywhere.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> The temp swings make a huge difference in being successful catching. One day blows south..(good) then next day turns out of the north or east cooling and turning the water, turns them right off. It's tougher fishing right now east then it is west due to that. Another 10 degrees and it will be on everywhere.


You nailed my thoughts to a tee with you post. Fished Thursday Friday and Saturday and lived that senario every day was a fresh start as the fish from the day before were neutral or gone. Had to search out new fish and figure them out every day


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I caught 3 on spoons and dipsies off the gold coast on Saturday, trolling 2.4. Also got 2 trolling cranks at 2.0 the same day, I was fishing solo. 

I agree so the the wind direction shutting down the bite. On Friday I was trolling cranks off the gold coast and got 3 walleye, one being a 9lber and then all of sudden the wind shifted north east and it got really cold and could not catch a fish to save my life the next 2 hours. I HATE east winds.
As far as walleye only being around for 2 to 3 weeks off Cleveland, I don't think that is going to happen this year or anytime soon.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Stinger spoons dipsies #3 85 ft back fire tiger and chicken wing. 2.6 mph they wanted it fast. 43 ft early, 52ft later in the am.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

It's been a long day - That was flicker minnow in the am 85 back, dipsy program in 52ft.
Have fun


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone trying for perch or any radio chatter or seeing Linda Mae coming up this weekend just looking for a place to start


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Straley said:


> Anyone trying for perch or any radio chatter or seeing Linda Mae coming up this weekend just looking for a place to start


The Linda Mae sank ay the dock last fall, if she's fixed and out I thought I heard it might be out towards Ashtabula / Conneaut


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Linda Mae is running out of Eastlake.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Linda Mae is not operational. Saw they ran out of insurance money to fix her up. Now they are trying a gofundme account. Express is running out of the Chagrin from what I heard


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Straley said:


> Anyone trying for perch or any radio chatter or seeing Linda Mae coming up this weekend just looking for a place to start


We picked a few over that way a few days ago.


----------



## Chuck Monaghan (Jan 12, 2011)

Fished from 5pm-8:40pm out of Edgewater today. Caught our 12. Would of been done around 7:30 but missed 4 pull backs. 2MPH, 85-120 back. Most fish came on blue and silver bandits. DD wonder bread reef runners caught some too.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Great report, what water depth Chuck?


----------



## Chuck Monaghan (Jan 12, 2011)

backfar said:


> Great report, what water depth Chuck?


36 FOW.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Does the Linda may even fish for perch anymore last I heard they were going for walleye trips now due to lack of perchbite???


----------

